# RemcoM`s Hi/Low beam light thread



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

If not happy i am sure it can be deleted Remco:thumbsup:

Fire away


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

I will start with the Qs on lights i have,well most but not all are here Remco that you asked about


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

ven said:


> If not happy i am sure it can be deleted Remco:thumbsup:
> 
> Fire away



1 Do you have a car, and yes, what brand?

2 Is your Fenix TK61vn, and your Olight SR52vn, more intense...kcD, than a carHIGHbeam?


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

Since then my a couple i have added are vinh lights,the srminivn and sr52vn of which i love both,fantastic lights
sr52vn




around 250kcd








Next to the srminiVN



My reasons on why i love the sr52vn,well size,usb charged,perfect in hand feel without heft,can run on high with no step down. Not to mention solid and nice deep reflector


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> 1 Do you have a car, and yes, what brand?
> 
> 2 Is your Fenix TK61vn, and your Olight SR52vn, more intense...kcD, than a carHIGHbeam?



I have a car yes,not tried tbh as only just got it and its not something i usually compare. However once dark i will do when i get time for you

Car is a WRX




Head lamps are




Quite a few artefacts in beam due to lamps i guess,way they are set up ..............also can see the colours on the high K so guess over 6500k...........

Cant answer last as the flashlights have hot spots,these are more intense than the cars due to being throwers,car lights have flood too and not designed to throw 1400yds. Imagine the crashes/danger on our roads if they were as concentrated.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

ven said:


> I have a car yes,not tried tbh as only just got it and its not something i usually compare. However once dark i will do when i get time for you
> 
> Car is a WRX
> 
> ...



Nice car,

Are that real spotlights on the very low, near the ground at the front, below your headlights?

Are they intense?

And how intense is the low/HIGHbeam of your car?

This photographs are just shot i guess?

Yes, thanks for open this thread, where i hope i can ask you, all car,flashlight questions.


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

Your welcome,i find you entertaining(in a good way of course)you ask some mad questions :laughing: and tbh its different and hope others will help answer too,its fun but also we can learn together,be it off the wall,or not:thumbsup:

Will try some pics now as not busy,in day though and not tested lower spots tbh,bare with me

I must be mad:nana:


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

ven said:


> Your welcome,i find you entertaining(in a good way of course)you ask some mad questions :laughing: and tbh its different and hope others will help answer too,its fun but also we can learn together,be it off the wall,or not:thumbsup:
> 
> Will try some pics now as not busy,in day though and not tested lower spots tbh,bare with me
> 
> I must be mad:nana:



Your TK61vn, and your Olight SR52vn, are visible now at this moment at afternoon, when you shine it against a wall, or a tree, at some distance, not too far away....so intense they are.

Can you try this? I see the hotspot when i shine now at a tree, at 50 meters away...with my TM36 offcourse.

Its easily visible.


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

Right,glad no bulbs out :laughing:

Normal (low beam) and spots












Hi beam with spots








and front again hi beam and spots



Had to move it for pics,thats 50p in fuel you owe me as said its day,in fact almost 3pm so best i can do and my night time pics are not good tbh,no good camera at hand,nor time to perfect.........number plate is edited but will take photobucket a while to sort.............cba waiting 

Please dont ask what bulbs :laughing: as not got a clue,would need a google on a Subaru Impreza :thumbsup: and had no time yet to look into anything properly due to too much crap happening at the moment


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

You like throwers Remco,you need to buy an sr52vn
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386321-SR52vn-Another-Must-Have-Thrower

Its a must buy...................if i had to recommend a great light for the money its vinhs sr52vn................simple as that!!!!!

Its smaller and only around 50kcd less than the tm36 although admit its pretty much a completely different light.

You will not regret it!!!! and ..............well thats it,buy one


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

Can you make some pictures, of your Olight SR52vn, and your fenix TK61vn, outside at turbosetting, shining it against a wall, or something else? 

Can you see far, driving with your car at night, with your low/HIGH beams turned on?


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Can you make some pictures, of your Olight SR52vn, and your fenix TK61vn, outside at turbosetting, shining it against a wall, or something else?
> 
> Can you see far, driving with your car at night, with your low/HIGH beams turned on?




I will try but cant promise right now due to other not good issues away from lights and cars.

You do realise i am going to look a right plonker dont you :laughing::nana:

I will do what i can,when i can for you,but as waiting for a call imminent on rachs mum who is not good in hospital(80% chance of not making it),its low down right now on my list .

Reg car lights i dont know,i will be honest,as long as i can see well its good for me. Normally in UK its country roads,no street lights where hi beams are used,not around town or local basically. They appear brighter than my shoguns,but then they should,i had osram night breaker+ in and made a decent improvement over standard H4 bulbs

Now on my off road truck i had led bars,not best,but ok ones,iirc £90 for front and £50 for rear as a work light








Rear switch for work light




Front












Roof is avatar


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

ven said:


> I will try but cant promise right now due to other not good issues away from lights and cars.
> 
> You do realise i am going to look a right plonker dont you :laughing::nana:
> 
> ...




Are the last 4 pictures your offroadtruck, low, or highbeams?

You think, your SR52vn, outthrow them, in kcD/intensity?

And my stock Fenix TK75, with 100 kcd, also, can outthrow your offroad truck headlights?

But nice offroadcar.


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

The led lights are shallow orange peal for flood,some smooth too..........

They are designed to light up enough in front off road basically.

High beams on a car are a different kettle of fish,the tk75vn lights up above,dont forget car lights are aimed towards road(obv to avoid drivers eyes).

Flashlights have different design reflectors to aim low,wide and a good distance.

tk75vn is a beast,but so is a cars high beam!!!!

Out throw yes for sure,the sr52vn is designed to throw,could i drive with it.................probably but no where up to the task,also other drivers would be blinded ,but distance wise yes,but more so due to designed reflector of light,de-domed led,boosted too..........dont know what a cars kcd is but have a google and get back.

Totally different uses,like putting a watch on your wall instead of a clock,yeh do the job but not meant for it and not as good,might keep time better,but not as good...................


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

ven said:


> The led lights are shallow orange peal for flood,some smooth too..........
> 
> They are designed to light up enough in front off road basically.
> 
> ...



What will happen, when i have a Olight SR52vn, with shining it at 250 kcD, and mount it on my bicycle, and shine it straight forward?

And drive with it?

Is that too much for other traffic?

What are your thoughts about that? Last questions,

Can i see you comming from far in the dark, when you have the SR52vn, mounted on your bicycle, at 250 kcD, and drive from far distance towards me?

So, the fourth last picture, is that the TK75vn, shining at the camera?


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

No tk75vn pics in post,they are in here






click on pic and will take you to more

sr52vn pics



















Thats easy 300-400yds 







Now on a bike,imagine this





Not advisable,fenix offer good bike lights fit for purpose,other than that the srmini with flood would be better

I would not see you as i would be blinded..................


----------



## kj2 (Oct 19, 2014)

SR52vn on your bike :laughing: ...:fail:
Did a bike-ride yesterday, total of 1 hour, with my Fenix BC30 on the handlebar. Cycled next to a dark B-road, and had really enough with 200 lumens.
Only a small area, where I pushed it to 1200 lumens. Known area where wildlife can walk across the road  
Go any brighter (and without reflecting the beam down) and you WILL blind other people.


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

+1 kj2 to that,hope it showed when i shone the sr52vn at my truck:huh: pretty good chance of the driver ............well driving into you:thumbsdow

The bc30 is the light that i would use if a cyclist..........no question,its awesome and designed for that use

imho i dont think many flashlights are suitable unless aimed very low and used in a lower mode due to spill and are small enough...........then its holders and of course where your cycling..........if away from traffic it all changes.............but then i would still prefer more flood still,no point in seeing 400yds away when a low branch is 1m ahead...........just imo


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

kj2 said:


> SR52vn on your bike :laughing: ...:fail:
> Did a bike-ride yesterday, total of 1 hour, with my Fenix BC30 on the handlebar. Cycled next to a dark B-road, and had really enough with 200 lumens.
> Only a small area, where I pushed it to 1200 lumens. Known area where wildlife can walk across the road
> Go any brighter (and without reflecting the beam down) and you WILL blind other people.



Hi kj2,

How good is your olight SR52vn? I want that light so so so so much!! But how do i do that? Alot of paying taxes, and other payments.

Does it outthrow your fenix TK61?

And is your fenix BC30 blinding for me, when you are oncomming traffic for me in the dark?

I dont know exactly the reach of the beam.

I get also a olight SR52vn, in about 1 month i hope.....im really curious how that is, mounting it on my bicycle, with 250 kcD shining forward, only for once a time off course.....much brighter than the fenix BC30, i guess?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 19, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> 
> How good is your olight SR52vn? I want that light so so so so much!! But how do i do that? Alot of paying taxes, and other payments.
> 
> ...



How do you do it: well simply, go to vinh sub-forum, look up the thread, and order one. Contact him how to pay. I didn't have to pay customs-fees, since it was very nice marked with a low-value 

It throws about the same as my TK61, maybe a tad intenser, but I can't measure it, so don't know for sure. Numbers will probably say otherwise, but can only describe what I see.

When I have my BC30 on the right angle, you won't get blinded. Of course, when pointed straight forward it will blind anyone. Have the hotspot, although it doesn't have a real hotspot, pointed about 3-5 meters in front of my bike. In the city the lowest mode is plenty enough to cycle around. Outside the city, where there aren't streetlight 200 or the following mode of 500 is enough. It has to be real dark, to need 1200 lumens mode. The BC30 cuts the beam of at the top, so it goes down instead of blinding others. IMO the only light on a bike, should be a dedicated bike-light!

Of course it will be brighter, but I wonder how you want to mount it... Body isn't thin with 3x 18650s.
Also I don't get the point of trying it... But that's me


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

Remco,you defo need an sr52vn in your life just not on your handle bars

Look at the bc30vn or email(dont pm if possible) vinh on the bc30vn,far more practical..............

Other than that,market place,$1000 and get a deft X,not easy to get hold of,but thats 1,000kcd or as i prefer as looks better 1,000,000cd

If you want something like head lamps,check the nightreaper out or PH40 helios,closest you will get imo,lots of flood,wide spread of light and good throw..........just awesome and what military use on large vehicles............

After that check some helicopter lights out..................


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386321-SR52vn-Another-Must-Have-Thrower

Remember email if poss,quicker and easier for vinh,keep short and to the point to help him


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

ven said:


> Remco,you defo need an sr52vn in your life just not on your handle bars
> 
> Look at the bc30vn or email(dont pm if possible) vinh on the bc30vn,far more practical..............
> 
> ...



But the TK61vn, does some more throw.....600kcD, and thats really outstanding....you have that thing?

How does it throw? I think the TK61vn, is a better option for me...but i have also the Nitecore TM36, with over 300 kcD, and i can tell you, thats alot.

I hope i can reach trees at 800 meters visible, possible, with over 300 kcD?


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

For me there are a lot more factors than kcd when choosing a thrower(sounds odd i know) Size,UI all play an important part as if its too big,or a pita to use.............it wont get used. Now seriously,can you actually see a tree at almost 1km.............its a long way,thats before light and other air contamination helps dilute the hot spot.

I try and choose a light on "am i actually going to use this" now,maybe as i have a good few,lumens take less priority over size/ui ...........

The size between the sr52vn and tm36 s more than significant, i am telling you now! you will be using it all the time for ease,more than enough,just buy one and find out,after all its a 1/3 the price of the tm36..............if you dont like(highly unlikely) you could sell with ease.

I will be honest,all this 800m and trees to me is just not important,a user friendly light,can be run at max for as long as you want,easy to carry and solid build is what matters. Now when i had the tk61vn and sr52vn next to each other,yes the tk61vn has brighter hot spot...........goes without saying,but the sr52vn puts up a damn good fight for its size.

If you want the ultimate and within reason,then look no further
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?390749-TK61vn-V3-5

Buy that and be done!!!!

:thumbsup:

Oh and the sr52vn as back up:nana:


----------



## y260 (Oct 19, 2014)

ven you're very patient :bow: but really that's a nice off-roader you have there. i saw a similar SUV on top gear with the same type of intake, you can basically be submerged up to your hood in water and still drive no problem


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

y260 said:


> ven you're very patient :bow: but really that's a nice off-roader you have there. i saw a similar SUV on top gear with the same type of intake, you can basically be submerged up to your hood in water and still drive no problem



Hi there,thank you,it was my baby for 8yrs and lost count of the mods,from 35" boots,to suspension/body lift,winch(snorkel is the intake you mean).......endless to steering dampers etc etc i would guess at $8-10,000 spent over years including repairs too of around $4000.............

Part of family,everyone loved it and on the pajero/shogun clubs one of the most well known in uk,that truck is known from canada to australia to iceland.........

Dervs are better,mine was a v6 lump so the dizzy needed protection(marigold with slits in finger work well)

Check out my youtube channel venn105 for lots of off road vids

Oh and in the pack ,it had a J Clarkson from Rotherham(mr clarkson worked for a magazine then before TV) never looked too far into it but i presume it was his or wives.........back in early 90s. After then it went to a TV company for many years,,,,,,,,,,,

Thanks for kind words:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

It has high beams and in cafe so not too off topic,this is the boss on the beach before i put 35s on it and more lift,at time it had 33/12.5/15 tyres


----------



## y260 (Oct 19, 2014)

Cool vids! I was checking out one where you were driving through a bunch of mud trails in some real nice looking country. I live in Oahu, Hawai'i so there's really nowhere to go off-roading, (you can go around the entire island in several hours). So seeing the wide open land you guys were trailing through is pretty nice. Maybe one of these days I'll get off this rock and trail across Europe. I'd have to do it in a rental SUV, so I probably won't fare as well as you :shakehead


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you y260
Oh just shout,i will swap you :laughing: leave me a 308 so i can pretend to be magnum(start growing tache now) :laughing: and you can enjoy our beautiful Autumn.........rain,rain,but sometimes we get ..............rain :laughing: in fact a storm is due in tomorrow,maybe night time so Remco,if you need to know any rainy storm"if you can be seen" stuff, i can let you know

In UK we have "green lanes" so quite strict and many closed down to the minority ruining it(going off piste)which basically is driving where they should not off the lanes and causing damage. Other than that we have "pay and play" sites,all set up ,pay on entry and a large amount of land,climbs,water etc for fun(look under wildor venn105)


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi ven,

1 Does your Olight SR52vn, look bright, at 250 kcD, when you shine it at me, just after sunset, but still not really dark, under grey dark clouds, at 200 meters distance?

2 What do i possibly think, when you drive towards me, in the dark, outside city, when you have the SR52vn, mounted on a bike, and you drive towards me (me unknowing whats comming there) at turbomode (250)kcD?

3 Whats your opinion, about the brightness/intensity, of headlights on fast motorbikes? They look pretty intense, when some motorcycles, passes by, when they are fast driving, racing sometimes.

But does your Sr52vn, and your TK61vn, outthrow/shine motorbikeheadlights/HIGHbeams? My Nitecore TM36, at 310 kcD, also?


----------



## ven (Oct 23, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi ven,
> 
> 1 Does your Olight SR52vn, look bright, at 250 kcD, when you shine it at me, just after sunset, but still not really dark, under grey dark clouds, at 200 meters distance?
> 
> ...




Answered honestly 

1-200m at 250kcd will appear very bright,in day light if looked into the "light" from 200m it will be very bright............

2-I would think *beep* beep* *beep* and probably have words at best(thats me though)and if i did not drive into you by being blinded!

3-Motorbikes,dont know much on them and they rely on the one lamp unit,it is critical they are seen due to being very vulnerable compared to other vehicles. But they have to pass EU regulations,so would have to be legal or they could/would be prosecuted if pulled over by police

Final question,i am not aware what the kcd is of a bike head light high beam,i would pick a bike,find out what unit used and read specs. But i can assume it would not out through an sr52vn or tk61vn as these are modified,purpose built throwers. Designed to throw a concentrated spot a long way. Bike,car High Beam are designed also to throw long distance but also spread,i would guess high beam could be 70-90kcd and thats a guess without searching so please dont take as gospel. All brands from Ford to Yamaha will vary slightly in spec(maybe some a lot) but will have to fall within set EU guide line/laws/standards


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi ven, can you reply on my post here above?

Thank you.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you...i see you replied.

Thank you very much.

Some more questions.

1 Do you also have a Nitecore TM15? I have...it has little over 30 kcD....enough to win from a carHIGHbeam? Or do i lose it?

What you guess?

2 I want test, on a dark cloudy day this comming week, at late afternoon....grey, dark,completely overcast sky...but sun still above the horizon.

Around 4, to 5 PM....i want put my TM36, on turbosetting, at 310 kcD, and leave it alone for a short moment, lay on a object, shining towards me.......

and i go 200 meters away from it, and look at it......how bright can i expect it to look like?

2 What you guess about the kcD, of headlights, low/HIGHbeam, of scooterbikes, where young people drive with?

Sometimes they are blinding, because some have wrong angle...pointed for/slightly upward.

3 Do you have a bicycle? And what kind of headlight you have on that bike? Bright, or not so?

4 Can you make some pictures, of shining your TK75vn, and your TK61vn, now at afternoon, at a wall, or something else? At highest(turbomode) Must be visible a bit, the hotspot.....even my stock TK75, does show the hotspot outside now, shining it against the wall of my house.

Shine it, at some distance....10 meters or so, or a bit less.


----------



## ven (Oct 26, 2014)

Dam i just had lots typed and links and its wiped.........so now short version as patience gone for now as not 1st time its happened........

1 yes i do,not compared as it does not or has not been an interest for me to know,if you have it i do suggest you try it yourself.




tk61vn at night(i dont do day pics outside)



This iirc is the tk61vn angled to show spill



I am sure if you look on vinhs tk61vn thread there are some there in day!!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381201-WTS-TK61vn-V1-1735-ANSI-Lumen-622-KCD

For tk75vn and tk61vn pics look in here,they are mixed up,odd tm15 in too
http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/venn105/library/Flashlight distance maps

All my flashlight pics (coming up to 1000) are here
http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/venn105/library/Flashlight

2-I honestly cant answer a question accurately on a light i dont own regarding the tm36,but if i did own it i still would not know.Either way it will be yes it will be bright looking into it at 200m

Scooter bikes i have no idea,again best to google/search a popular bike,find out head lamps fitted,what bulbs used (example H4) and work out.

Any car/bike light pointed up or away from road at night is dangerous and potentially dazzling due to large pupils dilating,so in dark they are large to allow more light in to see,bright day constrict so smaller to allow less light in as not to damage/blind.

So night time your pupils are dilated to allow as much light in as possible,this makes them very sensitive to bright direct light....................

3-I dont have a bike,if i did i would get a fenix bc30vn


4-I have tried pics before and the auto-balance over rides and does not give an accurate idea or picture of real life. I do not have my hands on a decent camera as one is in work,other is at studio for pics,my iphoney 5 is not much good for beam pics................

There are pics on ceiling of beams in my flashlight album.

10m is a big ask at over 30ft in daytime for a none designed thrower..............i also dont have a blank wall,all what would happen is reflection from windows..........and a poor pic as no camera at hand.

All you can do for accurate info is what you do,you have the lights there,try it:thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ven, report what happens when you turn your truck's headlights on, and the car's on high beam. Then face them toward each other at 100 yards apart with a motorcycle in between on a rotating platform at the 50 yard line. The motorcycle's headlight will be off, but attach that led bar from your truck to its handlebars. Please respond in a different thread that I will specify via pm. 

Recent photos only.


----------



## ven (Oct 26, 2014)

:laughing: i was just going to do it ....................then i realised i dont have my truck any more


:thumbsup:


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi to all here,

Can my fenix TK75, with 600 meters reach 90 kcD.....my nitecore TM36, 1100 meters reach...310 kcD, and the TK61vn, with 1600 meters throw, 700 kcD......reach, or win in intensity, of the headlights, landing/taxilights, of the airplane, in the movie below?

Watch from 6.30 minutes, to around 9 minutes, when the pilot turns on its highbeam.

What do you all guess, of the kcD intensity, of the highbeam/landing/taxilight, of this airbus A 320?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myBmuhsJf90


----------



## ven (Dec 9, 2014)

Here is one example plucked out for a landing light(google best friend)

SunSpot LX is designed as a LED drop in replacement for the existing GE4509 PAR 36 aircraft lights. SunSpot LX is available in a landing or taxi light. SunSpot LX landing light projects 45,000 candela using 45 Watts/3 AMPs max of power. SunSpot LX taxi light projects 10,000 candela. Mounts with existing ring clamp.​​Power consumption: 45 Watts Max; Current Draw at 12VDC: 3 Amps Max Available in taxi or landing lights. Clamp Mount: Par 36 Ring Clamp. 

SunSpot has the same great design features as other aircraft light designs: ​​
Wide Input Voltage Range 
(9VDC-36VDS)
Over-temp Sense Protection; ensures our 50,000 hour lifetime guarantee
Low-voltage Sense (shuts down half the LED's in emergency, low voltage conditions)
They strongly recomend adding the Pro-tech lens coating which comes with a lifetime warranty on the lens for damage caused from rocks and debris. *PMA'd.*​​


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 9, 2014)

ven said:


> Here is one example plucked out for a landing light(google best friend)
> 
> SunSpot LX is designed as a LED drop in replacement for the existing GE4509 PAR 36 aircraft lights. SunSpot LX is available in a landing or taxi light. SunSpot LX landing light projects 45,000 candela using 45 Watts/3 AMPs max of power. SunSpot LX taxi light projects 10,000 candela. Mounts with existing ring clamp.​Power consumption: 45 Watts Max; Current Draw at 12VDC: 3 Amps Max Available in taxi or landing lights. Clamp Mount: Par 36 Ring Clamp.
> 
> ...



You seen the youtubemovie, from 7 til 9 minutes? Impressive lights isnt it?

What you guess, the Nitecore TM36, and the TK61vn, against the throw of the planehighbeam? My TM36, do not lose i think?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 9, 2014)

Remco, I'm not sure what your fixation is with aircraft or automobile high beams are, but what exactly do you want YOUR lights to do?
An aircraft landing or taxi light isn't the same thing as a hand held flashlight. 
I've asked you previously what you're using your lights for, but I don't remember you having answered. 

I have a couple of TM36's as well as a couple of Surefire Hellfighters. My use is for identification of whitetail deer and the damage they cause to crops and shrubs. There are times that I can use a vehicle and the Hellfighter gets used. If walking the TM36 gets the nod. 
You've got some nice lights, get out and use them.


----------



## ven (Dec 9, 2014)

Remco,i just googled for an online shop for landing lights(yes there is one :laughing: ) I picked a mid range $350 one and posted the cd of it,in short its not designed like a flashlight as its..........well simply not one, nor does it want/need to compete against. So your looking at around 40,000cd using 45w................nothing like a tm36 which is designed to throw a concentrated spot of light a long way. 

Fill your boots 
http://www.aircraftspruce.com/menus/el/landinglights.html

Check different ones and specs


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 9, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> Remco, I'm not sure what your fixation is with aircraft or automobile high beams are, but what exactly do you want YOUR lights to do?
> An aircraft landing or taxi light isn't the same thing as a hand held flashlight.
> I've asked you previously what you're using your lights for, but I don't remember you having answered.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

i use my lights, to see, how far it can throw, for pure hobby, and for searching around.

How far do you think, your TM36 can reach?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 9, 2014)

I can clearly see whitetail deer at 450 yards when it's dark. They sometimes graze the pastures close to the cows. 

Late evening, out to about 600 yards you see the reflection off the retinas of their eyes. 

Otherwise, small pest type animals like foxes and skunks freeze in their tracks when the beam hits them. About 200 yards or so They're much more difficult to hit with a light as they're small and move quite fast when startled. 

I like to keep the skunks away due to rabies and the wonderful smell they emit when spooked.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi ven,

1 What are yout Fenix vn lights. Which ones you have? And whats the kcD?

2 Jou have seen my posted youtubemovie, with the airplane, with turns its landinglights on, from 7.00 minutes, to 9.00minutes?

Whats your opinion about this powerfull lights? You think, your TK61vn, can outthrow it, and mine TM36?


----------



## ven (Dec 10, 2014)

I honestly dont know,both lights are for different purposes,the throw on a tk61vn and tm36 will be greater as an aeroplane landing light is not designed to throw 1.4km for example..........

Find out who makes the lights for Boeing then find out the manufacturers kcd ,this is the only idea you will get regarding kcd. 

The video to me shows lights like a cars high beam ,but more of them,maybe like having 4 head lamps.............for example.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 10, 2014)

ven said:


> I honestly dont know,both lights are for different purposes,the throw on a tk61vn and tm36 will be greater as an aeroplane landing light is not designed to throw 1.4km for example..........
> 
> Find out who makes the lights for Boeing then find out the manufacturers kcd ,this is the only idea you will get regarding kcd.
> 
> The video to me shows lights like a cars high beam ,but more of them,maybe like having 4 head lamps.............for example.



But do you see, how bright the airplane high beam, lit up the distand hills, at 100/200 meters distance? And some houses at 200 meters distance?

Your TK61vn, does that job also? When you stand there beside the plane, at that moment, you win it in throw/distance, than the planeheadlights?

2 I lit up at this moment, a tree, at far more than 100 meters distance, now with my TM36...and the sun has not set yet, its cloudy, but clear.

So, thats some serious lightpower.

3 What can it be, that the step from high to turbo, on my stock TK61, looks much less bright, when i do it with instant turbo, from high to turbo.

But the step from high to turbo, looks much brighter, when i do it, with the normal cycle, from high/turbo...low, med, high, then turbo. 

In this normal cycl;e, high, turbo, the step look much brighter, than instant turbo...high...then instand turbo.

Why is this , what can this possibly be? You have it also, with your TK61vn?


----------



## ven (Dec 10, 2014)

The aeroplane does reach that distance of 200m but will not reach 1000m as its not a concentrated thrower like the tk61vn........... Its designed different,not in a deep reflector,designed for a floody throwing beam instead . A concentrated hot spot 1km away is not much use for a plane if there is something in the runway 200m away. The spill might not pick it up easy from a thrower,where as landing lights offer a wide spread of light.

On some modded lights its not unusual for high to turbo looking like a little bump,in reality that little bump is significant as it usually takes 4 times the lumens to appear twice as bright........ When going through modes,only way i can try and explain would be from high to turbo your pupils are dilated so already narrow due to high mode. This high mode to turbo will appear less bright than say going from low to turbo. In lower modes your pupils will be wider to allow more light in then...................wham! It will appear very bright till pupils adjust to allow less light in. So they auto balance for you basically,if all of a sudden ,you will see all colours etc due to the bright light(dazzled). Gently ramping up the modes from low allows your eyes to adjust.............only thing i can think off(where is TEEJ)he is good at explaining things


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 10, 2014)

But you also sometimes see, how planes do lit up clouds, when they go land, and fly between clouds.

Thats several hundreds of meters.

I not understand how their lights do that, while they are much less intense, than the TK61vn, and possibly, my TM36.

You see that sometimes, when planes have landinglights on, before land, between clouds, when their lights, looking like lightsabers.

How much Fenix vn lights do you have?


----------



## ven (Dec 10, 2014)

It will differ regarding light pollution up high, not to mention being a mile up gives a pretty good pedestal  But for me its as i said ,different purposes,you would not compare a light bulb against a light house............

Fenix vn wise 61/75 

I dont really buy many throwers as my use is quite limited,even finding an open space over 400yds is difficult. So i use the olight sr52vn the most,usable spill and great form factor. The tk61vn is a large light,i find unless its dedicated use it gets left behind...........If i lived near the ocean or a huge open country park,mountainous region etc then my light purchases would differ a little.

My vn lights,olight m20 with nichia/x3vn de-dome/tk75vn/tn35vn/tk61vn/d25cvn



tk75vn/tn35vn/triple quad xpl/sr52vn/mm15vn/miniVN/x3vn








My go to thrower sr52vn around 250kcd(ample for me)












Other Fenix lights i have
2x e25 burst,one in work,one at bed side




tk75vn/tk61vn/tk51/tk50








If i was to get another thrower right now,i would seriously look at the k50vn,control ring,500+kcd so awesome and not too big.

Most of my uses i prefer flood,i dont need to see a mile away(nor can i anyway :laughing: ) A wall of light i really like:thumbsup:this is more useful camping or walking for me ...........most of the time. Still i admit lighting something up a long way away........never wears thin

What lights do you have in your collection??? Would you not consider more flood orientated lights??? As a flashaholic any output be it flood or throw(or both) all has its uses/attractions for various applications. A coke can flood monster would surely put a grin on your face! Or how about a de-domed x60vn...........monster of a light in many ways and almost throws as far as the tk61vn V1 with a lot of spill too.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi ven,

1 Why is it, that most of the people around me, and in the world, have no interest in carheadlightsHIGHbeams? That are powerfull lightsources, but i see, that most of the people do not care, when a extremebright HID lighted car passes by, with almost double the lumens, of my flashlight, and almost the intensity.

Why is it, that people, have no interest in it?

2 Does your TK61vn, look bright/blinding, when you shine it at me, from 300 meters distance?


----------



## ven (Dec 11, 2014)

1- I think a lot of people have interest in head lights or there would not be such a big after market for them and HIDs etc etc.
I think most motorists want the brightest,safest light at the front of their car/truck they can have legally. I am sure we (motorists in general)are never happy and always will want more light out of the front to aid vision.

2-yes


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 11, 2014)

ven said:


> 1- I think a lot of people have interest in head lights or there would not be such a big after market for them and HIDs etc etc.
> I think most motorists want the brightest,safest light at the front of their car/truck they can have legally. I am sure we (motorists in general)are never happy and always will want more light out of the front to aid vision.
> 
> 2-yes



1 I see you have a TK50vn, how much kcD, does it have?

Is that light, blinding? TK50, is not so bright, i think?

2 Imagine, when i have a SR52vn, with tested 260 kcD.....and i mount it on my bicycle, turn on at turbo...260 kcD.....and go drive, with the light mounted straight forward, how will that be?

What will be the effect on other oncomming cyclists, motorists, automobile drivers....and walking people?

Will they react, or not...or whatelse?

Give an possible thought/story, about what will happen then.

3 What kind of light is your MM15vn?

How much flood.....throw,kcD, and lumens? How much, in comparison, to the stock MM15?

4 I think, the MM15vn, is not really bright, when you point it at me, at 100 meters away, because its floodlight...or am i wrong?


----------



## ven (Dec 11, 2014)

1- its just a tk50 fed on 2xD nimh cells,no mods just standard
2-Its a thrower so imho not ideal for a bike,on a bike i would rather have a more flood based light with adequate throw. This way it would not dazzle oncoming traffic or blind people. If you shone an sr52vn in someone's eyes,i would certainly expect them to react and not in a good way.
3-Its 7400 OTF lumens of flood,iirc its around 27kcd ish
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...)-dedome-and-dome-on-review-RUNTIME-BEAMSHOTS

Standard is 5300 measured by selfbuilt and 19kcd(see above for info).

4-It will not throw a concentrated spot on you as flood,not tested but it would certainly appear bright at a distance. The 2xmtg2 leds are a very high output led. The mm15vn is 3700lm per led OTF which imo is pretty astonishing The strobe is lethal!!! as i found out to the not quite perfect UI :laughing:

Too floody imo for road use(bike) and better suited off road away from traffic due to such a wide flood of light.

Regarding thought /story,well simply put the oncoming driver could easily drive into you...............will not have a happy ending! Or a very annoyed pedestrian could swing for you! When i get behind the wheel i have a duty to use it in a safe manor,not having main beam and fog lights on unnecessarily for example. Cyclists also have a responsibility too,imo flashlights built for throw with a high kcd is not a sensible choice in built up areas. It will bring trouble sooner or later!

However there are good dedicated lights for this like the bc30 to name one.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 11, 2014)

ven said:


> 1- its just a tk50 fed on 2xD nimh cells,no mods just standard
> 2-Its a thrower so imho not ideal for a bike,on a bike i would rather have a more flood based light with adequate throw. This way it would not dazzle oncoming traffic or blind people. If you shone an sr52vn in someone's eyes,i would certainly expect them to react and not in a good way.
> 3-Its 7400 OTF lumens of flood,iirc its around 27kcd ish
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...)-dedome-and-dome-on-review-RUNTIME-BEAMSHOTS
> ...



So, its not good, to shine around, with a TM36, or a TK61vn, in my urban area, with alot of people driving, walking, and cycling around?


----------



## ven (Dec 11, 2014)

If there is a lot of people about,motorists etc etc then imo you need a smaller less throwy light for where you live. Bright flashlights can dazzle at night,more people about then more chance you will upset someone or certainly draw unwanted attention. You must be limited on space to shine a tm36 on turbo!

Do you not have any more open spaces near you ? Then you could enjoy your lights more and use to their potential.

I know if i went around shining high output lights local,people would be suspicious,may think i am up to no good! 

Not saying i am right,just my opinion,dont know what your area is like and what you have local for more open spaces


----------



## martinaee (Dec 12, 2014)

ven said:


> If there is a lot of people about,motorists etc etc then imo you need a smaller less throwy light for where you live. Bright flashlights can dazzle at night,more people about then more chance you will upset someone or certainly draw unwanted attention. You must be limited on space to shine a tm36 on turbo!
> 
> Do you not have any more open spaces near you ? Then you could enjoy your lights more and use to their potential.
> 
> ...



Kind of counter intuitive but true. People have watched one too many movies. If somebody actually wants to rob a house and are smart they aren't going to find their way to said house with a 2000 lumen flashlight. Everybody (non-flashlight people) think people with flashlights are all up to no good for some reason.


----------



## swan (Dec 12, 2014)

Keep reeling them in Remco!!!


----------



## ven (Dec 12, 2014)

:laughing:

@martinaee,i agree . From what Remco has said in the past,in his area they are not too keen on flashlights,lots of dodgy characters lurking around . So although confrontation may be low for many,i do believe that Remco could end up in an unwanted scenario..........of course my advise is to avoid this. The tm36 would be better used in open areas and away from any risks for Remco, also i am sure he would be more relaxed and enjoy the light and its capabilities in a more suitable area. 

Do you drive Remco?,i presume you have a bike anyway,is there nowhere you can cycle to, that is more suitable. I know i would not enjoy my use that much in a built up area for "throwers" . So i tend to use mine at the local country park for one example and i still get the odd look :laughing: When really the dog walkers with no flashlights are the odd ones! .....................how do they walk a dog and pick up after them in a dark(minimum light pollution) area? Makes you wonder.............i digress anyway.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, i have a open area, outside my city...only farmer/grassland area....there i am, mostly when i test out my flashlights.


----------



## ven (Dec 12, 2014)

Thats your best bet Remco saves any unwanted confrontations..........

Other than work or camping,for me to enjoy my lights outside requires dedicated time . So i will specifically go out with a light/s and use them that way as too many cars around locally. Round the house or outside i will use a more specific light generally,more floody and smaller usually(although i do go through stages of using larger lights too). 

Measure on google maps your field and some points for ranges,then enjoy your tm36 and see for yourself the throw:thumbsup:


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 12, 2014)

ven said:


> Thats your best bet Remco saves any unwanted confrontations..........
> 
> Other than work or camping,for me to enjoy my lights outside requires dedicated time . So i will specifically go out with a light/s and use them that way as too many cars around locally. Round the house or outside i will use a more specific light generally,more floody and smaller usually(although i do go through stages of using larger lights too).
> 
> Measure on google maps your field and some points for ranges,then enjoy your tm36 and see for yourself the throw:thumbsup:



1 Is my TM26, with 1100 meters throw, and 310 kcD....visible for other people, right now, just before sunset?

Could it blind people also, at daytime, afternoon, cloudy, autumm winter day?

3 Your stock Fenix TK50, is not really intense/bright, i think?

Whats your opinion? Is it less intense, than your TK61vn?


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 12, 2014)

Are you still here ven?

You have also a stock Nitecore TM15?

Whats your opinion, about how intense the beam is, and how floody?

1 Is my TM36, with 1100 meters throw, and 310 kcD....visible for other people, right now, just before sunset?

Could it blind people also, at daytime, afternoon, cloudy, autumm winter day?

3 Your stock Fenix TK50, is not really intense/bright, i think?

Whats your opinion? Is it less intense, than your TK61vn?


----------



## ven (Dec 12, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> 1 Is my TM26, with 1100 meters throw, and 310 kcD....visible for other people, right now, just before sunset?
> 
> Could it blind people also, at daytime, afternoon, cloudy, autumm winter day?
> 
> ...



Not sure on No 1,you mean tm36,i would have thought so yes,if the light is not obstructed by mist/clouds or pollution then yes it would potentially blind someone for a period of time.

TK50 is completely different league to the tk61vn...............not very good beam pics
tk50 on turbo(only 250 ish lumens) around 150m,of course the pic is not very accurate due to auto ballance(makes it dimmer)
Also very misty as you can tell



tk61vn




There are not that many lights more intense as the tk61vn,more so the v3 version(of course within reason)

tk50 vs tk61 is like a Maglite solitaire AAA vs the 3xD mag


----------



## ven (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes still have tm15,love the light,2450lm of useful light,good enough throw and flood for general use and some(like a baby tk75 in a way)
Again mist and not best pics but can see difference around 150m away at the fence,more light from the tk75vn
tm15




tk75vn




tk61vn bit too high...............


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi ven,

1 Guess what will be the kcD/beamintensity of this car, with its powerfull HID 100 Watt headlights?

2 Is there a chance, that the TM36, and the TK61vn, can outthrow it?

Watch whole youtubemovies below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPKy1KAz8OM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWS30yHBuLQ


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2014)

love it,so bright you cant see...................pointless....................well not unless you want the brightest truck in the world of course,other than that useless on high.

Admittedly very impressive and so they should be,however comparing to a hand held flashlight with a single led is not really fair. Still the tk61vn will throw 1.4km away or even further,its too far to see anyway.................and i am sure its $1000s of $s less too. Bonus as well, mo need for a big truck to wire it to.

Think though Remco,you break down...............what are you going to do then :laughing:


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 20, 2014)

ven said:


> love it,so bright you cant see...................pointless....................well not unless you want the brightest truck in the world of course,other than that useless on high.
> 
> Admittedly very impressive and so they should be,however comparing to a hand held flashlight with a single led is not really fair. Still the tk61vn will throw 1.4km away or even further,its too far to see anyway.................and i am sure its $1000s of $s less too. Bonus as well, mo need for a big truck to wire it to.
> 
> Think though Remco,you break down...............what are you going to do then :laughing:



Hi ven,

The TK61vn, and the TM36, can reach, or win in intensity, of this carheadlights, in the 2 movies?


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2014)

God knows................the output is far greater on the truck,but a mile away there might be more concentrated light from the tk61vn..............dont know


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 20, 2014)

ven said:


> God knows................the output is far greater on the truck,but a mile away there might be more concentrated light from the tk61vn..............dont know



Can you light up trees a bit, at 1100 meters distance, with your TK61vn?


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2014)

There has been no where i can get that distance due to the mist/air pollution or trees etc in the way. Most i can get is around 400yds and even that can be difficult ...........

Already tested or not far off anyway on another thread...........
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...65-Meter-Beamshots-amp-865-Meter-Lux-Readings

This is the v1,now on the v3 which appears to be around 100kcd more


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 20, 2014)

ven said:


> There has been no where i can get that distance due to the mist/air pollution or trees etc in the way. Most i can get is around 400yds and even that can be difficult ...........
> 
> Already tested or not far off anyway on another thread...........
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...65-Meter-Beamshots-amp-865-Meter-Lux-Readings
> ...



Do you think, that stadiumlights, of soccer/footbalfields, can have high kcD?

Hope, the TM36, and TK61vn, has greater kcd?


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2014)

Your comparing completely different lights,throw type to flood light of a stadium. Totally different uses and outputs along with power sources too.

Car highbeams can be 75-150kcd depending on make/brand/design for example. Football fields require flood,no doubt the lumen will be very high.............


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 21, 2014)

ven said:


> Your comparing completely different lights,throw type to flood light of a stadium. Totally different uses and outputs along with power sources too.
> 
> Car highbeams can be 75-150kcd depending on make/brand/design for example. Football fields require flood,no doubt the lumen will be very high.............



Hi ven,

I really happy, that you have opened this thresd, where i can ask/post all about low/highbeams, of cars, and all other lightsources.

1 You said, that carhighbeams, are between 75/150 kcd....do you have that from information on internet? Have you heard/read, that they are 75/150 kcd?

2 I have a maglite 3D cell led, with 36 kcd.....what does this maglite, against a carhighbeam? Equal, or win in intensity? Or do i lose it, with this led maglite, with 36 kcd?

3 Can my stock TK61, with tested 150 kcd, win of the intensity of a carhighbeam?

4 And my tested 360 kcd TM36? Win from the carhighbeams? Planehighbeams?

5 how much kcd, you guess are car lowbeams?


----------



## ven (Dec 21, 2014)

There are many factors and to start with ,has your light meter been calibrated for example. If it's a phone app then of course take everything with a pinch of salt .

google is your best friend for finding specific car beams out,what bulb to what kcd etc as will vary a bit depending on manufacturer(design of head lamp too)

Sure newer high beams are getting on for 150kcd now.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 21, 2014)

ven said:


> There are many factors and to start with ,has your light meter been calibrated for example. If it's a phone app then of course take everything with a pinch of salt .
> 
> google is your best friend for finding specific car beams out,what bulb to what kcd etc as will vary a bit depending on manufacturer(design of head lamp too)
> 
> Sure newer high beams are getting on for 150kcd now.



Have you googled/find the kcd, of various carheadlamps?

You say, many have 150 kcd now. Is 150 kcd, 1000 meters of reach, when shining straight forward?

How can i google it? What do i need to type...for example, a Vw Golf, headlight kcd...a BMW 5 Serie headlight kcd? Low, and highbeam?

2 last questions. Will you try to answer them? Great.

And what with motorbike high/lowbeams? About brighter/less bright than carhighbeams/lowbeams?

2 For example, when a motorbike comes towards me from a distance, with a halogen, highbeam, of 160 kcd, extreme for a motorbike, and its just before sunset, at a grey dark cloudy day, with no sun, late afternoon, autumm/winterday,

Will it look bright then, for my eyes, or not bright?


----------



## ven (Dec 21, 2014)

You will have to look at a car manufacturer,google and find out the lights,like xenons or what ever then look into it further

http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=747363

What ever the lights,during day they will not be as dazzling as when dark for reasons to do with your pupils not being as dilated. 

Pick a light(any) in daytime and shine against a white wall from 2 or 3m.............it will be bright.

Now go into a dark room with no light at all other than the same flashlight in hand. Power on the same level at the wall and notice the difference at how you are now dazzled by the same light. Your pupils have not enough time to react causing this(wide open to allow as much light as possible in due to it being dark).


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 23, 2014)

ven said:


> You will have to look at a car manufacturer,google and find out the lights,like xenons or what ever then look into it further
> 
> http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=747363
> 
> ...



Can my TK75, with tested around 80 kcd, win in intensity, of a carhighbeam? And my fenix TK60, with 56 kcd?


----------



## ven (Dec 23, 2014)

Well the figures you have put there suggest the tk75 has more intensity with 80kcd over the tk60 with 56kcd.............

Car highbeam..........depends which one ,but i would guess at similar kcd give/take........

The beam patterns are different though..........one is sat in a large reflector ,behind a large lens(car) and powered by 12v. The other a lot smaller but with the bonus of being more flexible(take it where you want and point it at any angle).


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 23, 2014)

ven said:


> Well the figures you have put there suggest the tk75 has more intensity with 80kcd over the tk60 with 56kcd.............
> 
> Car highbeam..........depends which one ,but i would guess at similar kcd give/take........
> 
> The beam patterns are different though..........one is sat in a large reflector ,behind a large lens(car) and powered by 12v. The other a lot smaller but with the bonus of being more flexible(take it where you want and point it at any angle).



You said, that carhighbeams, varies, between 75, and 150 kcd, nowadays...so the TK75, with 80 kcd, can possibly win, of some highbeams....and the TK60, with 56 kcD, will lose a bit, or alot?


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi ven, can you react to my last post?

Thank you very much.


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2014)

Win in what regards,they will probably loose against the headlamps for getting actual light spread out,but should win at a bright spot of light 100s of yards away.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 25, 2014)

ven said:


> Win in what regards,they will probably loose against the headlamps for getting actual light spread out,but should win at a bright spot of light 100s of yards away.



Hi ven,

1 What does my Olight S80 baton, with 16 kcd...240 meters beamdistance, when shining at 580 meters distance, at a farmerhouse, and trees?

Are the house, and trees lit up?

2 What does a high powered carhighbeam, with 150 kcd, and my stock TK61, with 170 kcd, when shining it at that house, and trees at 580 meters? 

Are the house, and trees lit up, or not?

3 And what about my 370 kcd TM36, of nitecore, and your TK61vn, with over 600 kcd, when pointed at that house, and trees, at 580 meters? 

4 And the lowbeams, of your car, at that distance?


----------



## ven (Dec 25, 2014)

1-Dont own but at 580m it wont be much! if at all!
Try it is the only way
2-Should be lit up,although not very bright,again depending on any light pollution ............test it
3-Cant comment on the tm36 as dont own,it should put a respectable amount of light at that distance,tk61vn a bit more light
4-I might as well get my maglite solitaire out


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 25, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> 1 What does my Olight S80 baton, with 16 kcd...240 meters beamdistance, when shining at 580 meters distance, at a farmerhouse, and trees?
> 
> Are the house, and trees lit up?



Definitely not. It may be measurable, but the amount of light at that range is virtually non-existent, certainly it would not be "lit up" by any reasonable definition. Remember the ANSI rating is already pretty dim, only a quarter lux. At more than double the rated distance, you have less than one fourth of the lux. Making it less than 0.07 lux, which is pretty dim even when next to you. At 500+ meters away, you will not be able to see ANY detail at all with that level of illumination.



RemcoM said:


> 2 What does a high powered carhighbeam, with 150 kcd, and my stock TK61, with 170 kcd, when shining it at that house, and trees at 580 meters?
> 
> Are the house, and trees lit up, or not?



Again, "lit up" is a very vague term. But that beam intensity is high enough that you will at least be able to see some detail (depending on ambient conditions, it will be much more useful on a clear night than in fog or dusty environments).



RemcoM said:


> 3 And what about my 370 kcd TM36, of nitecore, and your TK61vn, with over 600 kcd, when pointed at that house, and trees, at 580 meters?



Yes, those lights are focused and powerful enough to clearly light up objects at that range. And well beyond.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi ven, and thedoc,

Can you give a guess, what possibly will be, the kcd, of the takeoff/landinglights, of the oncomming plane, that takes off?

From 6,10 minutes.

Can the TM36, and the TK61vn, beat this, or win in intensity?

And the stock TK75?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7On7peP9ZQ


----------



## ven (Dec 26, 2014)

For a start it looks like the camera is distorting the light through the lens,making it blurred/spread so difficult to say. Its designed differently to a flashlight lens,again your tm36 will be more intense at a distance due to the design of the lens. The tm36 is a thrower,huge deep lens to throw light a long distance........


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 27, 2014)

ven said:


> For a start it looks like the camera is distorting the light through the lens,making it blurred/spread so difficult to say. Its designed differently to a flashlight lens,again your tm36 will be more intense at a distance due to the design of the lens. The tm36 is a thrower,huge deep lens to throw light a long distance........




1 I will do a test, one of these days, at a grey totally overcast cloudy day, 15 minutes before sunset,

Somebody holds one of my lights, of 160 kcd, turbosetting, at 150 meters distance from me, and turns it on at 160 kcd, more than a carhighbeam, about the same as a airplanehighbeam........

......shining it straight at me.......can i clearly see the light shining at me then, or not?

2 Whats your most less intense vn modded/dedomed light you have? 

With the most less kcd? How much kcd does it have?

Can i see the light comming from that one, when you shine it to me, from 150 meters, at a grey, totally overcast cloudy day, at 15 minutes before sunset?


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi ven, can you reply to my last post? See 1 post above.

Great, thank you very much.


----------



## ven (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Remco,my least powerful would possibly be my olight m20 with nichia219 . Don't get me wrong I love high powered lights,huge throw and flood for the WOW factor. I always will but also enjoy lights for tints and lower outputs. 200lm is enough for me 90% of the time in work . Outside well right now my most used light is my srminiVN on low(when I say low it is about 400lm of flood) . It just lights up the rooms/hall better than the low W energy bulbs. It's a nice soft focus too ,so no blinding hot spot reflected back at you. 

I know your mad on your lights(mad too) :laughing: why no interest in flood lights? or different tints etc. For me there is a lot more to flashlights than throwers . You can be wowed by a wall of light just as much imo. 

Unless i want a dedicated ,highest kcd for my money thrower,I genuinly don't care if it's 250kcd or 400kcd. For my use and limitations it's more than enough. 

I am looking forward to the tm06vn, small compact power house........perfect


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 28, 2014)

ven said:


> Hi Remco,my least powerful would possibly be my olight m20 with nichia219 . Don't get me wrong I love high powered lights,huge throw and flood for the WOW factor. I always will but also enjoy lights for tints and lower outputs. 200lm is enough for me 90% of the time in work . Outside well right now my most used light is my srminiVN on low(when I say low it is about 400lm of flood) . It just lights up the rooms/hall better than the low W energy bulbs. It's a nice soft focus too ,so no blinding hot spot reflected back at you.
> 
> I know your mad on your lights(mad too) :laughing: why no interest in flood lights? or different tints etc. For me there is a lot more to flashlights than throwers . You can be wowed by a wall of light just as much imo.
> 
> ...



1 When a friend and i do a test, when he stands 150 meters away from me, at a grey cloudy winter day, at 10 minutes before sunset,

And he shine towards me, with a 160 kcd, flashlight, is it visible then for me, at 150 meters away?

2 And my 16 kcd, olight S80 Baton, and my TM36 with 350 kcd, can i see the light from it, when shined at me, from 150 meter, at a winter completely overcast cloudy day, at 10 minutes before sunset?


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 28, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> 1 When a friend and i do a test, when he stands 150 meters away from me, at a grey cloudy winter day, at 10 minutes before sunset,
> 
> And he shine towards me, with a 160 kcd, flashlight, is it visible then for me, at 150 meters away?
> 
> 2 And my 16 kcd, olight S80 Baton, and my TM36 with 350 kcd, can i see the light from it, when shined at me, from 150 meter, at a winter completely overcast cloudy day, at 10 minutes before sunset?



Yes, to both cases. There is a big difference between truly illuminating a target, vs. just having a light be visible. You can use a signaling mirror, or a light, and it can be seen from miles (or kilometers) away even during the day, if it is aimed just right. You will have no trouble at all seeing either light from only 150 meters away.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 28, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Yes, to both cases. There is a big difference between truly illuminating a target, vs. just having a light be visible. You can use a signaling mirror, or a light, and it can be seen from miles (or kilometers) away even during the day, is it is aimed just right. You will have no trouble at all seeing either light from only 150 meters away.



Hi thedoc,

1 Does your Fenix PD32UE, shine far?

2 Tell something about your Nitecore TM36vn. What kcd, does it has?

3 What is the difference, between the stock TM36, and the TM36vn?

4 What has changed? The TM36, has even with stock version, no dome.

5 Does ik look impressive, when shined at me, from 100 meters away, at a totally overcast grey cloudy day, at minutes before sunset?

Easily visible then?

6 You can shine around, and lit up things a bit, at daytime? My stock version can do that.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 28, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> 1 Does your Fenix PD32UE, shine far?



No, it does not. The PD32UE has an exceptionally large hotspot, and low beam intensity. This makes it a very poor thrower. 



RemcoM said:


> Tell something about your Nitecore TM36vn. What kcd, does it has?
> 
> What is the difference, between the stock TM36, and the TM36vn?
> 
> ...



I sent it to JMPaul320 for accurate testing...I just have a cheap lux meter, and was not confident I could measure it well enough to be useful. These are the numbers he came up with:

*Nitecore TM36vn SBT70*
[email protected] turn on
[email protected] 30 sec
1099 high
553 mid
343 low
68 low 2
Throw - 444,000 lux

I'm not sure what Vinh did to it...the first light he sent me was under-performing (dimmer than my K40vn, and less throw). When I contacted him about it, he said he was unable to figure out what was wrong, and he ended up replacing it entirely.

To me, the TM36 looks impressive no matter when you use it. It is one of only a few lights I have that can be clearly seen even in bright sunlight. Looking directly at it from only 100 meters would be blinding, regardless of the time of day or weather conditions.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 28, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> No, it does not. The PD32UE has an exceptionally large hotspot, and low beam intensity. This makes it a very poor thrower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 How would the TM36 look, when pointed at me, at a tropical island, with full sunshine, from right above, in the zenith?

Still visible?

2 How long, can you shine, with full 440 kcd, without loss of kcd, with your TM36?

Power drops quite quickly, sadly enough, with mine.

3 Do you think, my stock, and your TM36vn, is more intense...kcd, than a carhighbeam, and a boeing 747 landinglight? 

ven, thinks so.

4 Do you have a car? What brand? Are the highbeams, bright, or not so?

5 When i turn my TM36 on, and look at the reflector, i see dust inside it...can you see that too?

6 What to do, with dust on the glass itself outside the flashlight TM36?


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm exiting the thread. Some of those questions I've answered before, I don't have easy access to any tropical islands, and I've told you before that trying to compare totally different sources of light is pointless (in my opinion). Plane landing lights and car headlights are not designed to do the same job as handheld flashlights.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi ven,

Watch the new youtubemovie, with the highbeam of the airplane.

You still think, your TK61vn, and the nitecore TM36, can match, or outthrow it , and win in intensity, of the lights of this airplane?

Do a simple guess....what can possibly be, the kcd, of the oncomming highbeam of this airbus A 330?

Do a simple guess.

My TM36, does 360 kcd, and my TK75, 80 kcd...and your TK61vn, over 600 kcd.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDwybUpMe2k


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2014)

Trouble again with that footage is the camera is distorting the light making it look in a way dazzling.............so brighter than it is.

There is just lots of information on the net,have a read............there are different lights for landing,different lights for strobe/warning on wings,all have to be at different angles..........I cant give an accurate answer as dont know. Have a research into it
Scroll down to relevant areas
http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/retriev...2b&n=pt14.1.25&r=PART&ty=HTML#se14.1.25_11383


But you are comparing different lights for different purposes.........


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 1, 2015)

ven said:


> Trouble again with that footage is the camera is distorting the light making it look in a way dazzling.............so brighter than it is.
> 
> There is just lots of information on the net,have a read............there are different lights for landing,different lights for strobe/warning on wings,all have to be at different angles..........I cant give an accurate answer as dont know. Have a research into it
> Scroll down to relevant areas
> ...



Why is it/can it be, that most people walking/cycling on the street, have no interest, when a car passes by, with its highbeams on?

We/myself, and you, are interested in flashlights/lights att all....when i say to the passing people....look, what a great beam that carhighbeam has, then they not reach...or react not interested....or say, i have to keep my mouth shut.

Im i the only one, that like shining/comparing my lights, with other lightsources?

And most average people, have no interest in it?

2 And when i shine around with my TK75...it pays much more attention of the people, than when a car passes by, with low/highbeams.

Why do i have much more attention, mostly negative, but also not negative...but looking at me?


----------



## ven (Jan 1, 2015)

I think generally people just expect car head lights,bike head lights to be just that at night,not many look into how much better ones head lights are on a BMW than a Renault (examples). Unless they are dazzled by the beams from not being aligned correctly or on HIGH beam. 

Maybe most are used to AAA maglites,or 3D maglites,so when a 2000+lm monster light comes on then it does attract attention. Straight away people are going to be thinking "who the *beep* is shining that!?!" Some maybe positive depending on where you are,others negative if in built up areas............

Others who have no interest can be said for many hobbies/interests........they may be into thimble collecting or train spotting. Each to their own,you like many enjoy flashlights,do that,enjoy them and dont care what others think. Just dont antagonise others unnecessary in the street with very bright lights(like gangs maybe up to no good) and take them to areas(like the farm) where you can enjoy them without any negative reactions.


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 1, 2015)

ven said:


> I think generally people just expect car head lights,bike head lights to be just that at night,not many look into how much better ones head lights are on a BMW than a Renault (examples). Unless they are dazzled by the beams from not being aligned correctly or on HIGH beam.
> 
> Maybe most are used to AAA maglites,or 3D maglites,so when a 2000+lm monster light comes on then it does attract attention. Straight away people are going to be thinking "who the *beep* is shining that!?!" Some maybe positive depending on where you are,others negative if in built up areas............
> 
> Others who have no interest can be said for many hobbies/interests........they may be into thimble collecting or train spotting. Each to their own,you like many enjoy flashlights,do that,enjoy them and dont care what others think. Just dont antagonise others unnecessary in the street with very bright lights(like gangs maybe up to no good) and take them to areas(like the farm) where you can enjoy them without any negative reactions.



But why does my over 100 kcd, 120 kcd tested, new 2900 lumen fenix TK75, appear very annoying/very very bright to others, tested it last late afternoon, at some minutes before sunset, when the sky was grey, and completely overcast?

Some were scared by it, when i shined it around, then.

is 120 kcd, really that intense, some minutes before sunset, on a grey completely overcast sky, now in midwinter?

2 When i have a Supbeam k60vn, with a monsterly 600 kcd, and monsterly flood, and throw, can i shine it around in my urban area/on the street, at minutes before sunset, with overcast grey skies, and at night,

or is that absolutely not done?

What you think ven?


----------



## ven (Jan 1, 2015)

:laughing: your questions Remco really cheer me up!!! Love it

Scared I don't know,maybe alarmed,surprised .......if up to no good then the latter yes. 120kcd is very bright,so yes it will be very bright to anyone in the area regardless of it being overcast with huge dark cloud or three lighter grey clouds. It's a bright light!!! The darker it gets at night the brighter it will appear as people's pupils are wider to allow more light in.......so even a not too bright light appears very very bright .

OMG your neighbours are going to love you :laughing: well think about it Remco,the light you mentioned has 5 x the kcd so certainly used with caution. I presume the x60vn.........not k60.

If iirc it's around double the throw for 4x the kcd. Any of vinhs lights should be used with caution,never left unattended or run till they get too hot to hold. Certainly not aimed at anyone on full power.........tempary blindness or even worse. If not already have a read through his list,safety first!! 

Again used with common sense in the right conditions, there are lower settings via the control ring for close up use or where people are around. It's a beast of a light so congrats on the x60vn,have you gone for the xml2 de-dome then or the xml2 u3 de-dome? It is wasted in a built up area so you will have to make an effort and go out exploring somewhere  Or even better,if there are any voluntary search/rescue places in area,you could join up and really put it to use..........just a thought.


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 5, 2015)

ven said:


> :laughing: your questions Remco really cheer me up!!! Love it
> 
> Scared I don't know,maybe alarmed,surprised .......if up to no good then the latter yes. 120kcd is very bright,so yes it will be very bright to anyone in the area regardless of it being overcast with huge dark cloud or three lighter grey clouds. It's a bright light!!! The darker it gets at night the brighter it will appear as people's pupils are wider to allow more light in.......so even a not too bright light appears very very bright .
> 
> ...



1 Do you think, your Nitecore TM15, has the same intensity, or can outthrow, your/a carhighbeam?

The TM15, has slightly over 32 kcD.

2 What about your TK61vn? Against a carhighbeam?

3 Why is it, that most flashaholics, do not care, if their flashlight, do lose, or win in intensity of carheadlights?

Isnt it dissapointing, when your lights do lose in intensity, of a carheadlight/highbeam?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 5, 2015)

In the USA, high beams are limited by law to 75kcd, if I remember right. So anything higher than that will be more intense, at least in the hotspot. There is no need to keep asking the same question about every light...just look at the numbers.

The numbers you quote for the TM15 seem to be off. Nitecore lists it at 54.1kcd. I know it has changed a bit with minor upgrades, but I don't know if it was ever as low as 32kcd.

Most people understand that headlights and flashlights are designed for different purposes. You can't carry around a headlight, and you can't legally use a flashlight in place of headlights. Therefore, it doesn't really matter if a light "loses" in comparison. Not only that, but you seem to be obsessed with throw. I think floody lights are inherently more useful for most tasks...so having a LESS intense beam is actually a plus, in many cases, since it lights up a wider area, and doesn't promote glare, which actually makes your pupils contract and makes everything except the hotspot seem darker. So no, it is not disappointing at all.


----------



## ven (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks doc

As very well said,people dont compare usually(i say usually:nana flashlights with headlight highbeam intensities . The figures as doc said speak for themselves,if the kcd is more on the flashlight than the headlamp then it will be more intense at a given spot(not necessarily in the spill though).

Being totally honest,i just dont look at headlights to flashlights,if my highbeam is far better than one of my flashlights i honestly dont care.............apples and oranges to me. My priority is that the flashlight or headlamp is up to the task required,be it able to see safely on the road without dazzling oncoming traffic,or flooding a wide area when out and about with a flashlight.......... If my head lamps flood a wider area.............so what,no good to me when walking down a beaten track. Each has its own uses/purpose and the car headlamps have to be built to a specific criteria regarding pattern/flood and amount of cd for safety reasons on low beam for example.

So no,i am not disappointed or rather i would not be disappointed :laughing:............... my mm15vn floods far better than my headlamps,tk61vn far out throws them too

Each to their own Remco,you have a fascination for all types of lights, "flashaholics" may be interested in just tint(why are you not bothered about led tints???) Flashaholics maybe interested in only custom ti lights,maybe 2-300lm tops...........why are you not interested in $400-$2000 custom lights that have less than 10kcd??? 

I have no doubt there will be other flashaholics who have similar interests ,i am sure some have compared their lights to their highbeams but to whatever their conclusion of whats best or brighter etc etc etc they are still built for different purposes with different "type" approvals to meet different countries laws.

Anyway...........


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ven, call it a padded post if you will, but that pic is hilarious. Flashaholic's version of those ridiculous spoilers, that have no functional value. Love it!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 5, 2015)

The alternator on that car must breath a sign of relief whenever all of those lights are turned off. :~)

I've seen first hand up close a couple of the Paris-Dakar rally vehicles. Many of them have more than 20 lights and use 10 or more at a time racing across the desert.


----------



## ven (Jan 5, 2015)

:laughing: yes,thats if the 2cv does not tip up:duh2:

There are some more taste full and of course more practical set ups for special occasions,some rally set ups are quite cool.........especially on some of the rs200 and audi quatro classics.







But if remco wants a challenge then some hid spots would give him that,or some PIAA lamp pods as above for WRC!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Twitter account of the Dutch police helicopters posted this today. They use this on their helicopters.
Think it's already known, but keeps being cool 














(Not my photos)


----------



## ven (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome kj2.........i have visions of Remco making a headlamp out of one

Now how many 18650s would you need to run that for an hour at 28v...........


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

ven said:


> Awesome kj2.........i have visions of Remco making a headlamp out of one
> 
> Now how many 18650s would you need to run that for an hour at 28v...........



Well he could try 
Need a backpack full with bricks to keep you straight 

I don't know.. But do think the helicopter would have a hard time flying with that weight  Full consumption would sky-rocket


----------



## ven (Jan 6, 2015)

kj2 said:


> I don't know.. But do think the helicopter would have a hard time flying with that weight  Full consumption would sky-rocket



If my helicopter and of course shared,i would put forward a case to the Police for duel lighting,balance the heli out(better consumption) and twice the chance of catching the criminal (ok you would need another officer to operate it but hey) :laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just seeing your post from yesterday, with the Citroën. That insane! 
That guy needs led-bars!!


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi kj2,

Why is it, that even my bikelight Fenix BT20, driving at the lowest mode, people are confronting me, that they find it to bright....and they say....dammit, turn that light off/down.

It has the same intensity, as the lowmode on the TK75, and is less intense, than the lowmode of the fenix E21, you also have.

Then i thought, i can safely drive with my fenix BT20, at the lowest mode, but people still reat negative, that it is to bright, and sometimes get angry.

Thats as bright as a normal ordinairy standard bikelight. But some people are stil want react frustrated, that its to bright.

Why is that???

Scooters, and motorbikes, are tolerated with their mostly blinding, high angled/bad angled headlights, and nobody you hear....but with my Fenix BT20, at its dimmest/lowest setting, people react.

Much less intense, than scooterheadlamps, which you hear nobody about.

Remco


----------



## kj2 (Jan 9, 2015)

Have you pointed your bikelight towards the ground? 
Don't know where you live, but I have no problems at all, with my BC30 in Low mode.


----------



## ven (Jan 9, 2015)

Are you on the pavement (walkway) on your bike when confronted,maybe that could be a reason....


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 9, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Have you pointed your bikelight towards the ground?
> Don't know where you live, but I have no problems at all, with my BC30 in Low mode.



Halfway forward/halfway, pointed to the ground. But more forward.

But how come, that the lowmode, gets reactions, of people? Still blinding i think?

Why do those people, not get irritated/blinded, by scooterheadlights/motorbikeheadlights, who are much more intense.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 9, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Halfway forward/halfway, pointed to the ground. But more forward.
> 
> But how come, that the lowmode, gets reactions, of people? Still blinding i think?
> 
> Why do those people, not get irritated/blinded, by scooterheadlights/motorbikeheadlights, who are much more intense.



I don't know, since I'm not 'those people'. Only thing you can do is ask, or cycle further.


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi ven, and kj2,

Why is it, that.....last time, there was walking a young agressive person....about 19 year....shouting, throwing beerbottles, angry at his girlfriend...it irritates me....so im strobed him, with my fenix TK75,

but, when i shine it at him, he says....your shitty light does not blind me...while a strong light like The TK75...should blind everyone i think, and read everywhere.

Why is this? Then he wants attack me, so i get home.

2 Do i have more succes with my nitecore TM36, with 350 kcD? TK75, is 80 kcD.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 17, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Hi ven, and kj2,
> 
> Why is it, that.....last time, there was walking a young agressive person....about 19 year....shouting, throwing beerbottles, angry at his girlfriend...it irritates me....so im strobed him, with my fenix TK75,
> 
> ...


Since I'm not that person, I can't answer that. Would recommend you to read this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356772-Police-Study-of-tactical-use-of-Strobe


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi ven, and others,

What you guess, the intensity, of this powerfull led/xenon low/highbeam, of this Mercedes C class, of 2015?

You said, that the intensity of highbeams, of modern cars, can be 150 kcd, why are the highbeams, get more intense, nowadays?

2 What does my TK75...80 kcd....my TK61.....160 kcd, and my Nitecore TM36, with 350 kcd, against the cars highbeams, in the youtubemovie?

Guess, win,or lose in intensity/kcd?

Watch the whole movie...if you want.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFItzrxFdvI


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi ven, can you react, to my last post, with the youtubemovie?

Thanks you very much.


----------



## ven (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Remco,not sure on what i can add tbh. Comparing headlamps to flashlights is difficult as both are for different applications. Find out the kcd of the headlamps and work from there. I would say unlikely to get near the tm36,may be close to the tk61 in kcd.......... however the headlamps cover a wider area.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi ven,

1 I want compare my Olight S80 Baton, with the highbeam of the car of a farmer, i know.

The Olight S80 has tested 14000 cd, or 14 kcd. Can it win, or equal, in intensity of the farmers carhighbeam?

A 2006 Toyota Corolla.

2 And a flashlight of 160 kcd, what can i expect that against the carhighbeam of the farmers car? In intensity offcourse.

3 And what does my slightly underpowered Fenix TK75, with a bit over 75 kcd, against the highbeam?

4 And my Nitecore TM36, with 310 kcd? Against the carhighbeam?


----------



## ven (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess we will find out when you do it :laughing: Not sure what bulbs are in the corolla but if you find out you may get an idea of output. 

Cant see the s80 coming close,would say no comparison tbh in headlamps favour,the tk61 should throw further and be more concentrated rather than spread out to cover a large area as the highbeams will.

TM36 will be more concentrated than the tk61 with double the kcd........

Different beam patterns for different uses...............the flashlights are better at being flashlights and head lamps better at being...........


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi ven, others,

Watch the next whole short movie, of the airbus 320, with its landinglights on/highbeams,

And see at 1 28 munutes, how easily it lit up a building at near 380 meters away.

once, guess the kcd, of the headlamp, of the airbus...........


.......what you think, my Fenix TK75, with 80 kcd....my Fenix TK61, with 160 kcd...........my Olight M2X Javelot, with 180 kcd.......



and my nitecore TM36, with over 300 kcd, does, against the intensity of the landinglight-highbeam, of the plane.

Hope they are equal, or win....like i said, just what you guess, and what you see.

Here the movie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnfq2LUCzYg


----------



## ven (Feb 3, 2015)

Some info on landing lights..........
http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/tech_ops/read.main/131601/


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi ven, and others,

its now half an hour before sunset, and totally grey, and overcast with clouds,

will indeed a light, the Olight M2X UT, with 180 kcd, look bright, and visible, when somebody shines it at me, at lowmode.....7000 cd.....midmode........60000 cd, and at turbo..........186 kcd, or 180000 cd,

I cannot somebody find, who will hold the light, and shine it to me from 100 meters distance.

But tell me, what i can expect.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 14, 2015)

Doubt anyone has tried that. Also think most don't care.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 14, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Doubt anyone has tried that. Also think most don't care.



Hi kj2

why is it, that most people ...what you say......dont care about flashlights.....but only we here, on candlepowerforums.

But there are people on the street-neighborhood, who like flashlights, isnt it.......but most neighbours not like it.

Why can this all be=

Are you also, and all here on candlepowerforums...me include...flashaholics, who like shining around, and the one likes maximum throw, and the other, likes flood...a wall of light.


----------



## ven (Feb 14, 2015)

I certainly like my lights,i enjoy throwers but also enjoy flood type lights of which for my uses tend to be more useful. A good mix of both is great imo(like tk75 to name 1)

I think a lot have interest in flashlights,after all they are very useful tools,just not enough to spend $1000s on or join a forum........

Everyone has different interests,some shared as here and other forums be it knives/cars...........mig welders. Why do you have no interest in mig welders??:nana:

Now get to that farm,set the 180kcd olight up and go stand in front of it 100m away 

Report back :laughing:


----------



## NorthernStar (Feb 14, 2015)

I must admit that this thread has learned me alot and has also been entertaining, all from comparing flashlights to car hi/low beam to airplane high/beam and everything else! I did not realized that one could compare a flashlight to such many other light sources.

RemcoM, regarding your many questions how other people would react to you when your shining around with flashlights, my best advice to you is that you buy a tripod and mount an optional light on it. Then you leave the flashight on at for example high mode and walk away approximately 100 meters and then look at the light. What you will see then is what other people will see, so you can base your personal view and opinion on it.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi ven,

Guess the cd, or Kcd, of the lights that are going on, at this airplane, at around 7.00 minutes.

What does my TK75.....95 kcd......Olight X6 marauder......102 kcd...........Olight S80 baton......14 kcd........Olight M2X UT Javelot.....190 kcd...........my Fenix TK61.....161 kcd.......

.....and my nitecore TM36..........with, 350 kcd, against the guessed kcd, of the headlight of tis plane=

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_ECu_-SOKo


----------



## ven (Mar 20, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Hi ven,
> 
> Guess the cd, or Kcd, of the lights that are going on, at this airplane, at around 7.00 minutes.
> 
> ...




Its distorted by the camera so impossible to say anyway,but you said guess!!! So ok i will,i would say 50-70kcd ish as its not designed to throw a spot.


----------



## ven (Mar 20, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> I must admit that this thread has learned me alot and has also been entertaining, all from comparing flashlights to car hi/low beam to airplane high/beam and everything else! I did not realized that one could compare a flashlight to such many other light sources.
> 
> RemcoM, regarding your many questions how other people would react to you when your shining around with flashlights, my best advice to you is that you buy a tripod and mount an optional light on it. Then you leave the flashight on at for example high mode and walk away approximately 100 meters and then look at the light. What you will see then is what other people will see, so you can base your personal view and opinion on it.




+1

As bazaar and off the wall comparisons go,its all fun,i find Remcos Qs entertaining 

When i have mentioned leds in work,different tints etc i get (or guess) the same look from my work colleges as people reading the questions here . I dont think there are many as passionate on throw than our friend Remco,flashlights are not enough!!

If i was remco,i would be looking at a couple of lights,the hellfighter and the night reaper,the latter ..............well how cool is

NIGHT REAPER™ is a 50-watt, 5,200-lumen illumination system designed and certified to accommodate an array of industry and military specification standard configuration options for compatibility with multiple weapons platforms, including MK19 Grenade Launchers and 105mm Canons (AMX10RC).


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 3, 2015)

ven said:


> +1
> 
> As bazaar and off the wall comparisons go,its all fun,i find Remcos Qs entertaining
> 
> ...



Hi ven,

why is it, that most people on the street, do not show interest, when i shine with, and show my strongest flashlights, at daytime, or near darkness, and say...this light can reach more than 1 kilometer.

How can it be, that alot of people ignore me, and show no interest at all?


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2015)

Simply because they dont share the same interest Remco,could say "why is it i fly my model helicopter at the park,no one comes over and asks how many channel and is it 3d?" ...............simply put because they may be walking the dog and more interested in breeds of dogs .............

I dont expect any interest when i use mine,i do get it though,more so in work where ironically i dont have my better lights...........

Odd times camping or at the country park,but few and far between and tbh i am happy that way. I am sure as soon as i started mentioning de-domes and u3 leds they would run away :laughing:


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 10, 2015)

ven said:


> Simply because they dont share the same interest Remco,could say "why is it i fly my model helicopter at the park,no one comes over and asks how many channel and is it 3d?" ...............simply put because they may be walking the dog and more interested in breeds of dogs .............
> 
> I dont expect any interest when i use mine,i do get it though,more so in work where ironically i dont have my better lights...........
> 
> Odd times camping or at the country park,but few and far between and tbh i am happy that way. I am sure as soon as i started mentioning de-domes and u3 leds they would run away :laughing:



Hi ven, a friend of me, has a halogen low/highbeam, on his racingtypemotorbike 1000 cc engine, very loud, and fast,

but has, a more powerfull than normal bulb, and deep, and big reflector, at his motorbike, and has tested his lowbeam at 110 kcd, and his HIGHbeam, at 210 kcd, with a lightmeter, at different disttances.

1 Can i see him comming from far/medium distance...at night...at afternoon, highsunnysummerday.......at a dark, overcast grey late afternoon, at, or before sunset, with his 210 kcd HIGHbeam on?

2 Do people react, to him, when he drive with his 210 kcd HIGHbeam on, at afternoon, at a dark grey overcast sky, at/or short before sunset, and at night?

How will that be, for the eyes, a oncomming motorbike, with a 110 kcd low, and a 210 kcd HIGHbeam?

Intense, a bit too much? Does he blind other traffic then, or not so much?

He lives far from me.

2 Two Nitecore TM15, with 35 kcd, mounted on my bicycle......pointed forward, also a bit too much, or not.

3 What about, your Fenix TK61vn, with 600 kcd plus.....from how far, can i see you comming, if you mout the TK61vn, on your bike, pointed straight forward?

At afternoon midsummer clear sunny day.......at grey overcast sky, at sunset, and at night? 

How intense will your TK61 possibly look, then, from medium, and long distances?

Remco


----------



## ven (Apr 10, 2015)

WOW i love your crazy and impossible to answer off the wall questions :laughing:

Dont forget the head light is designed not to dazzle(or should not be if legal!) so does not give same effect as a flashlight which has a concentrated throw.

The answers only you can get,but yes,you should be able to see easy,as long as no obstacles like dips/hills in road etc.......

1-High beam is designed for use away from residential areas,like country side and dipped straight away if any oncoming traffic............well is spotted basically. So should only be used when other vehicles are not oncoming.

2- You will be riding on the front wheel :laughing: imo total over kill and not the right light unless out in a forest,even then there are lights that weigh less.To have 2 of them would be like having a car with ......


 

3-If conditions are perfect,no light pollution(street lamps etc) mist,it should shine 1400m+ so i would have thought anywhere up to 2 miles..............dont know,guess it depends on how good your eyes are. If a match can be seen from a mile.............well leave the rest for your imagination...................

The darker it is,the more dilated your pupils and susceptible to light..............so night time will always appear brighter than in day,as your pupils are wider to allow more light in. Bright day they constrict to balance out the light,so less is let in............

Dont advise to do it,but day light,look at the "big light" or lounge light switched on,then in dark room at night with light off,look at the light and switch it on,straight away your dilated eyes will constrict and feel uncomfortable(possibly cause you to squint or look away ).

Simply put,the further away you are from the source of light,the weaker it will be and not be as intense. Get a light,set at 200lm and look into it,set light 50m away and do same..............answers are all easily found with a little of your time Enjoy the purples and other colours in the eyes for a few minutes :laughing:

On a serious note,dont try it on a higher output,as it is potentially dangerous and could cause eye damage so i dont recommend you try it! If you do,use a low output.......


Bike light,if me i would like moderate throw and good flood to see around,however on road this could be a hazard to you from other vehicles. Imo the mtg2 makes a great led choice for colours,flood and adequate throw. If i did not get a dedicated bike light(which i would) i would look at something like the fenix tk35ue with the mtg2 led 


Now its only fair for me to ask a couple of questions in return

Why are both of Spongebob's parents round like sea sponges while he is square like a kitchen sponge?

Why do they put round pizza in square boxes?


----------



## RemcoM (May 4, 2015)

ven said:


> WOW i love your crazy and impossible to answer off the wall questions :laughing:
> 
> Dont forget the head light is designed not to dazzle(or should not be if legal!) so does not give same effect as a flashlight which has a concentrated throw.
> 
> ...



Hi ven,

Will the intensity, and brightness, look the same, when i look from 100 meters away straight into a throwerlight with small spot, like the Olight M2X UT...with only 1000 lumen?

....or into a huge floodlight/thrower, like the Acebeam X60, with 6500 lumen?

Both lights have the same kcd, of 160 kcd, but the olight has a small spot, and the Acebeam X60, has a very wide beam.

2 I have now mounted my Fenix TK50 on my bicycle, you also have, with 36 kcd...360 meter throw.........do i get complains, from other people, and are they go reacting, at 36 kcd, of the max mode of the Fenix TK50, when i go drive with it, at midday....grey total overcast late afternoon, before sunset, at autumm/winter......

....or at evening, when it is dark? Is this blinding for others, or not?

3 Just guess, the kcd, of the highbeam seen on the motorbike, in the youtubemovie.

Its at daylight.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1VD273VgVw


----------



## RemcoM (May 5, 2015)

Hi ven, can you reply on my last post?

Great, thank you.


----------



## ven (May 5, 2015)

Hi there,not sure on answers as simply I have not tested. Higher the kcd then the brighter it should appear at 100m .

Looks like a highbeam and just too bright for the camera to capture,would guess at 60-90kcd


----------



## RemcoM (May 5, 2015)

ven said:


> Hi there,not sure on answers as simply I have not tested. Higher the kcd then the brighter it should appear at 100m .
> 
> Looks like a highbeam and just too bright for the camera to capture,would guess at 60-90kcd



Hi ven,

1 Can you make some photo,s, of your Fenix TK75vn, and your TK61 vn....a picture of the head, and leds inside, and shine it outside against a wall, or so, just at, or slightly after the sun has set? On turbomode off course.

Im really curious.

2 What has changed, on the TK75vn, in comparison, with the stock one...i mean, the TK75vn you have.

3 Guess, from what level of kcd, of a light on my bicycle, can people oncomming, get start complaining, and saying, that my light is too intens/bright?

2 years ago, i had a complainer, because of my Fenix BT20, at maxmode...with only 150 meter throw, and 7 kcd...7000 cd.

Explain.

3 What will happen, when you mount your TK75vn...140 kcd....OR, your Olight SR52vn...250 kcd, or your TK61vn, with 600 kcd plus, on your bicycle, and go drive at afternoon, high sun, and clear summerday.....

...and drive at night, with this lights, at turbomode? What happen with oncomming traffic then?

4 I have ordered a bikemount, and mount my Olight M2X UT, with 200 (TESTED) kcd, on my bicycle.........what can i expect, of reactions of other traffic?


----------



## ven (May 5, 2015)

1-




















tk75vn changes-This is from original version,now at 4.4a and estimated at 4400 led lumen
- 3400 LED Lumen 
- *At least 3000 Lumen Out The Front ( not measured so I don't know, but its much brighter than stock)
- Upgrade to around 3.8A on High per LED Factory is around 2.8A
- Low and all other modes and UI are as factory
- Thick copper sink pad allow great heat sinking
- High Quality Thermal compound
- Hot spot is defined and bright. Spill lit up the night too! Massive Lumen in a high quality package.
- This is a light up everything in front of you and beyond light. Just so much lumen you will be shock! 
- Connections tweaked everywhere for better current flow
- LED surrounding cleanly finished to exposed copper square for good looks. 
- Light bought brand new for the mod. Comes with everything as new. 
- If you are not impressed by this light performance, I would be curious as to why.  
- Dome on for large round hot spot and max lumen count (Recommended) 
- Dome off for Max throw


When order please choose from below:
A) Dome or De-dome
B) XML2 T6 5000K or U2 6500K

3- I would say its more down to where you are aiming over the kcd. I wish i could explain :laughing: only the complaing person can help there. 

4- Mounting any of those lights imo is overkill or not suited due to size,too throwy,too big/heavy. They are more "search & rescue" type lights,not for cycling. Soft neutral type flood,with a happy medium throw aimed down would be my choice of light.

4-*:tsk::hairpull::whoopin:

:laughing: It will throw a thin beam a long way,not ideal for cycling with not much light where you need it(right in front) . Potential of blinding on-coming traffic and pedestrians which is not what you want. If any oncoming drivers get dazzled,not only could they get annoyed,but could drive into you or another car..........Just not the best choice imo for a bike in built up areas...........

I mean 200kcd.....where is it going to be aimed and at what height?. To aim 30ft in front(example) it would be too bright,to aim 100-300ft etc ,it would be in the eye line=dazzle others.Like using base ball bats for drum sticks...........yes you can beat the drum harder,but it wont do the job as good

I dont know what you want to achieve with this type of light on your bike. Your lights require open areas and not built up with lots of drivers/pedestrians/houses. Find a nice open area,or something like a large lake and enjoy your lights in a better,more suited environment. Too many road signs,objects to throw the light back at you and to draw attention to yourself.


----------



## RemcoM (May 20, 2015)

Hi ven,

1 My Fenix TK50 (you also have)...how much kcd is yours? Mine around 30 kcd...plus.......

.....what do you think, does it win, or lose in kcd intensity/numbers, of a modern car halogen/xenon...low....and HIGHbeam?

Or your cars low/highbeam?

I read, and you sayd, that modern carhighbeams, are between 75, and 150 kcd.

What can i expect, with my fenix TK50?


----------



## ven (May 20, 2015)

Yeh iirc its about 31k,very tight beam and concentrated. Its actually one of my more like lights for form,the size/feel is what i think a flashlight should be like(if makes sense). Mine is just in its box stored for now as i dont really have a use for it other than maybe a glove box light. This its a bit big for and i have a convoy m2(for now) in there.

Does it win,not got a clue,certainly does not have a high output,just a concentrated spot ideal for longer distance uses. 


Try it is my answer,go out and test it yourself as everyones eyes are a little different anyway:thumbsup:


Have you bought any new lights recently or any in mind???


----------



## RemcoM (May 20, 2015)

ven said:


> Yeh iirc its about 31k,very tight beam and concentrated. Its actually one of my more like lights for form,the size/feel is what i think a flashlight should be like(if makes sense). Mine is just in its box stored for now as i dont really have a use for it other than maybe a glove box light. This its a bit big for and i have a convoy m2(for now) in there.
> 
> Does it win,not got a clue,certainly does not have a high output,just a concentrated spot ideal for longer distance uses.
> 
> ...



1 But i think, it will lose in intensity, of a carhighbeam? 

What you personally think?

No, have not bought any new lights.

What is the second light you have,beside the TK61vn, with the second highest kcd?

Why are most people NOT interested, when i want compare my flashlight, against their carheadlights?

A few want compare, but mostly all people, not want, and ignore me, and drive away.

Why is this? Why are cardrivers, not interested, in shine their headlights around...like i...you....me, shining around with our flashlights?

Like i always compare...how much kcd..intensity....will it lose or win, of another lightsource/headlights of vehicles?

Why am i the only one, who do this, in my whole city? I see nobody do this.


----------



## ven (May 20, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> 1 But i think, it will lose in intensity, of a carhighbeam?
> 
> What you personally think?
> More concentrated ,defined hot spot,but output a lot less compared to high beams,far more spread/flood................
> ...




I think your a 1 off :laughing: just enjoy your lights.

If i called round with a 20,000 jig saw piece,why would you not want to make it??? Why would you shut the door on me??? Everyone is different and most have no interest in spending their time testing their highbeam against your lights. I cant answer why exactly,its impossible to know other than they dont care.


----------



## RemcoM (May 28, 2015)

ven said:


> I think your a 1 off :laughing: just enjoy your lights.
> 
> If i called round with a 20,000 jig saw piece,why would you not want to make it??? Why would you shut the door on me??? Everyone is different and most have no interest in spending their time testing their highbeam against your lights. I cant answer why exactly,its impossible to know other than they dont care.



Hi ven,

Why is it, that you dont care, if for example, one of your most intense flashlights, cannot win, of a carlow/highbeam?

I find it really dissapointing, when i compare, and see, that my TK75, is not that much more intense, or even lose in intensity, of even lowbeams.

And carheadlights, are becomming more and more intense, so, that alot of flashlights start lose in intensity.

Why you not care about that?


----------



## ven (May 28, 2015)

I don't care that there is a kettle that boils faster than mine or a car that can go to 100mph faster. I don't live in a land of competition where I have to have the best (good job as I can't afford to anyway :laughing: )

Car lights are designed different ,powered by a huge 12v battery with huge reflectors and bulbs. The odds are against flashlights in general unless you get a modified one. Buy a tk61vn or k50vn which far out throws any car headlight,maybe a de-domed x60vn . These outperform any car high beams ......so no issue there. Your comparing general good lights against high rev car lights which have millions of $$$$ of investments behind them.........

An average good flashlight might be $60,average good single head lamp over 10 x that amount. 


So i don't care as to me it's not comparable ,I don't care because I can't walk around with a car in my hand then put it in my pocket when done. My lights are tools and for fun,guess my car is too .......:laughing: Like complaining that running shows are letting your feet get wet in the rain,well if not suitable buy walking boots. I won't compare them as they are for different uses.


----------



## RemcoM (May 28, 2015)

ven said:


> I don't care that there is a kettle that boils faster than mine or a car that can go to 100mph faster. I don't live in a land of competition where I have to have the best (good job as I can't afford to anyway :laughing: )
> 
> Car lights are designed different ,powered by a huge 12v battery with huge reflectors and bulbs. The odds are against flashlights in general unless you get a modified one. Buy a tk61vn or k50vn which far out throws any car headlight,maybe a de-domed x60vn . These outperform any car high beams ......so no issue there. Your comparing general good lights against high rev car lights which have millions of $$$$ of investments behind them.........
> 
> ...



Hi ven,

1 What you think, is your TK75vn, less, or more intence...kcd, than the xenon headlight of the motorbike, shown in the youtubemovie?

Watch the movie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKqBiGNNgG0

2 Can you make some pictures, outside/beamshots, of your TK75vn........SR52vn, and your TK61vn, at turbosetting offcourse,

after some minutes after sunset, with still some daylight?

Shining at a wall at some distance, or else?

Thank you very much, if you will do this.

Remco


----------



## ven (May 28, 2015)

Cant promise anything as its dark around time i am in bed as up early for work,then time getting away set up with lights.


Be some time unless i get to go on another camping trip,last pics are from my quad pd35vn and tn36vn/viking pro 2.5 as these were being used.


----------



## RemcoM (May 29, 2015)

ven said:


> Cant promise anything as its dark around time i am in bed as up early for work,then time getting away set up with lights.
> 
> 
> Be some time unless i get to go on another camping trip,last pics are from my quad pd35vn and tn36vn/viking pro 2.5 as these were being used.



Do some beamshots, when it is totally overcast, even at afternoon, or late afternoon, with your SR52vn....TK61vn, and your TK75vn.

Dont care, that it is day, some daylight.

Please ven, can you do make sme beamshots...shining them, against a wall...house, or tree, or else.

At the highest/turbomode off course.

Im very curious.

Big thank you, if you will do this.

Remco


----------



## RemcoM (May 30, 2015)

Are you there ven?

Is it cloudy, now outside, where you live?

For the beamshots.

Shortly after sunset?


----------



## ven (May 30, 2015)

Just about to watch a film and dont want to wake the little one up(plus look a muppet to the neighbours :laughing: ,sorry for now,slightly cloudy but no time :-(

I dont know why you need day time beam pics,try some of your out and work out with what kcd you have.....


----------



## RemcoM (May 31, 2015)

ven said:


> Just about to watch a film and dont want to wake the little one up(plus look a muppet to the neighbours :laughing: ,sorry for now,slightly cloudy but no time :-(
> 
> I dont know why you need day time beam pics,try some of your out and work out with what kcd you have.....



I want see daytime pics, short after sunset, because how powerfull your SR52vn...TK61vn, and your TK75vn, are, that they can even light up things at some daylight.

Its very special, and interesting, that/if they can do that.

I think, you can easily see the hotspot, when you shine them against the wall of a house, or else, from a distance of 30 meters, at shortly after sunset, when there is still daylight, at a overcast cloudy day.


----------



## ven (May 31, 2015)

Right nipped out with the sr52vn,i can see but phone cant pick it up easy,just about make it out on the bush in left top corner,11am so quite bright,overcast

Thanks for making look even more of a nutter.........

Its circled,bang in centre,bush looks lighter with the sr52vn at 250kcd ids,iphone 6 will just not pick it up easy,to the eye its clearer but by no means amazing!!!




Cheers ven


----------



## RemcoM (May 31, 2015)

ven said:


> Right nipped out with the sr52vn,i can see but phone cant pick it up easy,just about make it out on the bush in left top corner,11am so quite bright,overcast
> 
> Thanks for making look even more of a nutter.........
> 
> ...




Thank you very much, for willing, making the beamshot, with the SR52vn...yes, its clearly lit up a bit, that bush.

Hope you will do this also, with your TK61vn, and your TK75vn.

At cloudy overcast...now, or shortly at/after sunset.

TK61, will be awesome, and more easily visible.

2 When you shine your cars highbeam, beside your SR52vn, at that bush....which will be more intense/visible?

Just a guess of me.


----------



## ven (May 31, 2015)

My cars are not as high kcd and spread,so the sr52vn would


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi ven,

Hope, you will do also beamshots, outside,with yout TK61vn, and your TK75vn, at turbomode.

Like yesterday, at/after sunset.........Total overcast cloudy sky, shine at that bush, and that low wall.

Im very curous.

And a question,

Guess the kcd, of the planelights, on the wing, in the picture below. Just a simple guess.


----------



## ven (Jun 1, 2015)

Maybe 100Kcd at a guess,not got a clue but camera lens can not pick up the light without it distorting............


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 1, 2015)

Just before sunset in your country, let see, how your TK75vn, and your TK61vn, does outside at highest turbo mode.

Im so curious.

My flashlighthobby, is really extreme.

Thank you very much, if you will do the beamshots.


----------



## ven (Jun 1, 2015)

:laughing: i have noticed.........

Seriously blowing a gail ,hissing down right now and soon my bed time.........so for now

Will sort something maybe weekend,might be away camping and have better opportunities and more suitable areas 

If i shine my tk75vn out front,i have a strong chance of hitting car drivers with 4000+ in ya face lumens of which i dont want,too much flood,not right area.

Dark evening
tk61vn









tk75vn
















mm15vn








Old pics will have to do for now


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 7, 2015)

ven said:


> :laughing: i have noticed.........
> 
> Seriously blowing a gail ,hissing down right now and soon my bed time.........so for now
> 
> ...



Hi ven,

1 A person i know, who have a Extreme powerfull HID xenon kit )headlights, on his racing motorbike, highly illegal bright,

With tested...low beam, at 180 kcd, and HIGHbeam, at a extreme 280 kcd! And a stunning 8000 lumens. More than your SR52vn. and more intense.

He will do a test.....at a high summer day, with the sun high in the sky, clear sky

at a completely overcast day, at the time-shortly after sunset, grey darky day,

and at midnight, at total darkness outside urban area.

He then comes drive to me, from some kilometres away, with his 280 kcd! 8000 lumen HIGHbeam HID Xenon......

.....How will that look for me, can i see him comming from far away...when he comes closer, will the light be intense-blinding, or not.

2 Can he drive, with his 280 kcd, without problems, or are other traffic, confront him, with his bright highbeam=

3 Does it bother you, that his highbeam on his motorbike, does win, in intensity, of your SR52vn.

4 I hope, your TK61vn, can win, of this extreme powerfull 280 kcd HID headlights-highbeam, of this motorbike.

How much kcd, is your TK61vn.

5 I will test my Nitecore TM15, with 34 kcd...and my nitecore TM36.....320 kcd, against his HID 280 kcd HIGHbeam, on his powerfull Suzuki racing motorbike...


What you think.....my nitecore TM15...34 kcd 2450 lumen......nitecore TM36 over 2000 lumen....320 kcd...TESTED. Against his 280 kcd HIGHbeam=

He has enlarged much deeper reflectors, build in, and high lumen HID bulbs.....280 kcd....and 8000 lumens.


----------



## ven (Jun 7, 2015)

Your better finding out exactly yourself,the kcd speaks for itself,if greater then brighter........


2-No dangerous
3-Not at all
4-its over 600kcd
5-tm15 is floody ,tm36 will throw light further all be it maybe not that noticable.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 7, 2015)

ven said:


> Your better finding out exactly yourself,the kcd speaks for itself,if greater then brighter........
> 
> 
> 2-No dangerous
> ...



Hi ven,

Thank you, for your reply.

Guess again, the HIGHbeam, of this other motorbike, in the youtubemovie...just your guess.

Seen, between, 0 and 1 minute.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck5gNkbO684


----------



## ven (Jun 7, 2015)

80kcd as a guess


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 7, 2015)

I would like to point out, again, that the beam pattern of a real headlight is not the same as a flashlight's.

The HEADLIGHT beam is shaped more like a Chinese fan laying on its side....the beam is wider and flatter, so its more along the road, and less of it is shining into the air above the road.

The FLASHLIGHT beam is essentially, ROUND....so half the beam is on the road right in front of you, the middle is aimed at the horizon, and the other half is shining in the air in a 1/2 cone of light, etc.



THAT means that the HEADLIGHT'S beam should glare LESS, because its SHAPED to NOT be shining too high above the road..it will have a cut-off, so as NOT TO blind oncoming drivers/light up tree tops, etc.

It also means that the flashlights' cd is centered where ever the point of aim is...with a circle of light, essentially aimed at your eyes.


Does that make sense?





Another version....imagine you have an ice cream cone in one hand, and a Chinese fan in the other.

If you lay the fan, handle towards you, out in front of you on the ground, that's ~ what the car or motorcycles beam should look like.

If you lay the ice cream cone, handle side towards you, on the ground, that's ~ what the flashlight's beam looks like.


So, if in front of those beams, standing or driving (Depending on if its in an SUV or you're a dwarf, etc...) the fan shaped beam is aimed lower than your eyes and glares LESS....and the ice cream beam is right AT your eyes, maximizing glare.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi ven, and others,

What kcd, does have, this sort of stage lighspots, at dancefestivals=

But maybe the visible beam, is because of the smokemachines.

A guess. Does people not get blinded by this lights= They look straight into it.

Hope my Nitecore TM36...320....400 kcd, and your TK61vn...600 kcd, has more intensity=


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 22, 2015)

ven,

can you reply to my last post=

Thank you.


----------



## ven (Jun 23, 2015)

You need to search on stage lighting and what type etc to have an idea . I would say it's obvious the lighting will not be anywhere near the kcd of the tm36 or tk61vn...... Don't think an audience would be very happy,nor the band with being dazzled/blinded and reflections :laughing:

Looking at the actual beam pattern you can see the flood which is what you would want on a stage......well depending on what uses of course .


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi ven, and others,

Guess the kcd, of this extremely bright, and extremely high lumen amount, car headlights.

Brightest in the world!

Hope, the Nitecore TM36, and the TK61vn, with 300 plus,TM36, and 740 kcd )new version of the TK61vn, have more intensity.

Here the movies. Watch them fully. 

Do you still like your flashlights, after seeing this extreme lights=

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPKy1KAz8OM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiszsJ6RjE4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWS30yHBuLQ


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 24, 2015)

Remco, while I admire your persistence, you keep asking the same questions over and over.

There is no way to accurately predict a candela rating simply by looking at a video. That is why we have lux meters (and integrating spheres for brightness). We measure because wild guesses are not useful. If you really want to know, you should do some research of your own! Find a stage lighting supplier, and give them a call or check out their website.

Why would anyone care about whether or not (non-road legal) car lights are more intense than a (relatively) small flashlight, or not? They are for entirely different applications, and don't have to run off small batteries that you carry with you. I mean, are you upset because your flashlights aren't as bright as the sun? That is a lighting source too, y'know. It has just about as much relationship to a sensibly sized LED flashlight as do the HID lights on that vehicle.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 24, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Remco, while I admire your persistence, you keep asking the same questions over and over.
> 
> There is no way to accurately predict a candela rating simply by looking at a video. That is why we have lux meters (and integrating spheres for brightness). We measure because wild guesses are not useful. If you really want to know, you should do some research of your own! Find a stage lighting supplier, and give them a call or check out their website.
> 
> Why would anyone care about whether or not (non-road legal) car lights are more intense than a (relatively) small flashlight, or not? They are for entirely different applications, and don't have to run off small batteries that you carry with you. I mean, are you upset because your flashlights aren't as bright as the sun? That is a lighting source too, y'know. It has just about as much relationship to a sensibly sized LED flashlight as do the HID lights on that vehicle.



But, they are pretty impressive isnt it=

1 You have a Nitecore TM36vn, isnt it...how much kcd......over 400 or so, i have a stock one TM36......and its pretty impressive.

2 Sunlight is 100 kcd, so, the TM36, and TK61vn, is more intense, at close distance.

But, thanks for your reply.


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi ven,

Guess the kcd, of the highbeam, of this motorbike, in the youtubemovies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je5KW-tQ6KQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak-TO5j6PXM


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 6, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Remco, while I admire your persistence, you keep asking the same questions over and over.
> 
> There is no way to accurately predict a candela rating simply by looking at a video. That is why we have lux meters (and integrating spheres for brightness). We measure because wild guesses are not useful. If you really want to know, you should do some research of your own! Find a stage lighting supplier, and give them a call or check out their website.
> 
> Why would anyone care about whether or not (non-road legal) car lights are more intense than a (relatively) small flashlight, or not? They are for entirely different applications, and don't have to run off small batteries that you carry with you. I mean, are you upset because your flashlights aren't as bright as the sun? That is a lighting source too, y'know. It has just about as much relationship to a sensibly sized LED flashlight as do the HID lights on that vehicle.


+100


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi ven,

Can you make some beamshots, now, or at cloudy total overcast day, now, in late afternoon, early evening, with your SR52vn, but prefer you do it with your TK61vn.....should be visible now, at daylight, and total grey/dark overcast.

Hope you will do this.

At turbomodes offcourse.

Thanks alot.


----------



## ven (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi remco,will try for you but will be weekend at the earliest, will have to travel as i dont have anywhere open near by(walking distance) thats over a few 100 feet.

Autumn is a lot easier for me


----------



## ven (Mar 22, 2016)

remco- you have sent a pm which i have replied and took 10 mins, your inbox is full

Do me a favour and sign up for level 1, then you can get 200 pm messages(and it supports CPF)

I have it saved for now, but cant type it all again matey, too much time.


----------

